# Blohm & Voss Bv138



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## dogsbody (Jan 30, 2016)

Blohm & Voss Bv138


Chris


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2016)

Good set of pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2016)

dogsbody said:


> Blohm & Voss Bv138
> 
> 
> Chris



Course it is, must be my old war wound messing up my typing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2016)

Katapultschiff Schleuderschiff Westfalen, BV138, Norwegen Trondheim


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2017)

1./SAGr 130 before 1./Kü.Fl.Gr.706 Tromsö 44


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2019)

2xfoto Luftwaffe Flugboot BV Besatzung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

Blohm & Voss BV 138, hinterer Schützenstand. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

D004 Foto Wehrmacht Marine Flugzeug Seenotrettung Do24 Typ B&V TOP ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

Foto Soldaten der Luftwaffe an einem Wasserflugzeug mit Wappen Kennung ... ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

Top Fotoalbum Luftwaffen Katapultschiff BUSSARD Norwegen BV 138 FW 190 Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

part 2






















In 1942 the German Kriegsmarine ordered two catapult ships, the "Bussard" and "Falke". These ships could launch up to 3 heavy flying boats like the BV 138, Do 18 or DO 24. They served as a forward bases in Danish and Norway waters for recon and surveilance missions. Booth survived the war. 

BUSSARD catapult ships (1942)

there are kits like

WWII German Catapult Ship Bussard, Niko Model 7093 (2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2020)

Didn't know about those ships. Interesting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lars Berths dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2020)

Really nice shots


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 138 Küfl. Gruppe 406 "Faust" Wappen | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Boot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv138 "Wiking" Copenhagen Dänemark 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 138 Katapultschiff Dänemark 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 138 Katapultschiff Dänemark 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Boot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv138 "Wiking" Copenhagen Dänemark 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## bdefen (Dec 26, 2020)

Awesome photos, especially the launching ships. The BV138 was Jumo 205D diesel-powered, according to _Hitler's Luftwaffe _by Tony Wood and Bill Gunston, 1977, published by Salamander Books.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Wasserflugzeug mit Mailing (N)50239 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Wasserflugzeug mit Mailing (N)50239 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Note missing nose turret

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

G21 Foto Norwegen deutsches Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Blohm & Voss BV 138 Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie G21 Foto Norwegen deutsches Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Blohm & Voss BV 138 Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

G31 Foto Norwegen 1944 deutsches Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug BV 138 Kennung Schiff | eBay


Entdecken Sie G31 Foto Norwegen 1944 deutsches Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug BV 138 Kennung Schiff in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

G30 Foto Norwegen 1944 deutsches Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug BV 138 Kennung Schiff | eBay


Entdecken Sie G30 Foto Norwegen 1944 deutsches Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug BV 138 Kennung Schiff in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

G29 Foto Norwegen 1944 deutsches Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug BV 138 Schiff Kran | eBay


Entdecken Sie G29 Foto Norwegen 1944 deutsches Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug BV 138 Schiff Kran in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

G40 Foto Norwegen 44 deutsches Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug BV 138 ID Schiff Bussard | eBay


Entdecken Sie G40 Foto Norwegen 44 deutsches Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug BV 138 ID Schiff Bussard in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bussard

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

NA+LR Schlei river Schleswig




















Crashed German Heinkel and Messerschmitt 110 - Schleswig - June 1948 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Crashed German Heinkel and Messerschmitt 110 - Schleswig - June 1948 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

Lanvéoc-Poulmic Air Base














Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug m. Wappen Flugplatz POULMIC Brest Bretagne Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug m. Wappen Flugplatz POULMIC Brest Bretagne Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2022)

POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten Flieger Gruppe 906















99) Foto Luftwaffe POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten-Flieger-Gruppe 906, FLUGZEUG | eBay


Entdecken Sie 99) Foto Luftwaffe POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten-Flieger-Gruppe 906, FLUGZEUG in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2022)

POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten Flieger Gruppe 906 8L+6















96) Foto Luftwaffe POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten-Flieger-Gruppe 906, FLUGZEUG | eBay


Entdecken Sie 96) Foto Luftwaffe POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten-Flieger-Gruppe 906, FLUGZEUG in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2022)

POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten Flieger Gruppe 906















91) Foto Luftwaffe POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten-Flieger-Gruppe 906, FLUGZEUG | eBay


Entdecken Sie 91) Foto Luftwaffe POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten-Flieger-Gruppe 906, FLUGZEUG in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2022)

POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten Flieger Gruppe 906 















90) Foto Luftwaffe POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten-Flieger-Gruppe 906, FLUGZEUG | eBay


Entdecken Sie 90) Foto Luftwaffe POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten-Flieger-Gruppe 906, FLUGZEUG in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2022)

POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten Flieger Gruppe 906 engine detail















80) Foto Luftwaffe POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten-Flieger-Gruppe 906, Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie 80) Foto Luftwaffe POULMIC-BREST Bretagne - Küsten-Flieger-Gruppe 906, Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Getting on land He115 tractor and truck














Norwegen ? Faun Schlepper deutsches Flugzeug BV 138 Kettenschlepper WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Norwegen ? Faun Schlepper deutsches Flugzeug BV 138 Kettenschlepper WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------

